# Mirror Finish - 2.74 tr ounce gold bar



## kadriver (Sep 6, 2011)

I knew by the way the AuCl was looking that this was going to be a shiny one.

After filtering, the dissolved gold was nearly crystal clear and bright orange.

2.74 troy ounces of pure gold - what a way to make a living!

As a backdrop - 20 troy ounces of cemeted silver anode bars ready for the silver cell.

Thanks for looking - kadriver


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## stihl88 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah real nice looking bar their.

Must be my bars twin :mrgreen: looks awfully similar

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=10225&p=98556#p98556


----------



## element47 (Sep 7, 2011)

You are doing some very, very impressive work kadriver and it looks super!


----------



## metatp (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks great with the silver background.


----------



## glondor (Sep 7, 2011)

all I can say is WOW. Nice work. You wanna come to Canada and teach me how to do that??? 

You bring the gold and I will bring the mold. :twisted:


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Mirror, mirror on the gold...  

Good job!


----------

